# Wife Sponsoring Husband



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Just wondering if any of you could shed any light on the following. 

1 - My wife's company to be have just informed her that her Visa will state 'Sales', it would have stated 'Manager' as her position is a managerial one, however, due to her not having a Degree, she cannot have 'Manager' in her Visa?

Is this correct?

2 - They have also now decided to inform us that due to her not having 'Manager' in her visa, she will not be able to sponsor me?

Is this correct?

To confirm, we are both British national & her Salary exceeds the minimun requirements to be able to sponsor her husband

Hopefully someone will have first hand experience in this. I have searched through websites to establish the required info, but seem to be getting no where .

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wondering if any of you could shed any light on the following.
> 
> ...


Visa title should not be an issue. It is pretty common in uae to have a visa title different from your position. Check my comments in red for details.
Good luck


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

1- Yes that is correct.

2- It used to be the rule that a wife could only sponsor her husband if she was a Doctor, Lawyer or Teacher. This has recently been relaxed so that a wife can sponsor her husband if she earns over a certain amount. I am not sure if her position affects this ruling, however if her company have advised that it is not possible I would have thought that they have looked into this themselves. If she cannot sponsor you and you are looking for employment in Dubai, you can do a monthly visa run to the Oman border (no great hassle) until you find employment and get your sponsorship. Or pay for extension and do visa run after 2 months.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys...I will be looking for employment, so hopefully will get this sorted without having to complete Visa runs

One more thing....Im bringing my motorbike in the container with our other gear....The bike is in my name, with me not having a residence visa at the start, will this cause a problem when the container arrives? Thats if I havent already sourced employment


----------



## zman75 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dozza - I'm hoping to be in the same situation later this year.
My wife is hoping to get a job as a teacher.

How did your situation pan out?

Thanks


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

zman75 said:


> Dozza - I'm hoping to be in the same situation later this year.
> My wife is hoping to get a job as a teacher.
> 
> How did your situation pan out?
> ...


Did one Visa run to Oman, then got a job so it sorted itself out


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Dozza said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wondering if any of you could shed any light on the following.
> 
> ...


Craig

I have heard that for wife to sponsor her Husband can be quite tricky. Though I could be wrong, but from what i heard it appears your wife may have to go through lots of paperwork. 

Would your wife be working for a free zone company? I heard Visa process at free zone companies can be slightly less hassle compared to the normal companies. Perhaps you should request your wife to discuss this with someone at the HR dept?

As the other poster suggested, you can do visa runs and it may be better for you to look for a job and have your own residence visa.

Cheers


----------

